# Need fast help finding PINK PC case



## CyberDruid (Apr 28, 2009)

*Update: I Got it, Thanks  ~Need fast help finding PINK PC case*

Hey guys I could use some help finding a nice Pink case for my daughter's build. The QV2E I got today from PCDlabs is not going to work out for me.

I feel I have found all the Pink cases available (Raidmax, Q-Pack) so if you can help me with a link that would be great.

Her B-day is 5/5 so I need to order a case today since I can't make use of the QV2E for the build.

Thanks in advance.


EDIT: I used the QV2e afterall...


----------



## Pinchy (Apr 28, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...007&Description=pink case&name=Computer Cases

Any of them any good?


----------



## r1rhyder (Apr 28, 2009)

I think she could get into a pink laptop better


----------



## Disparia (Apr 28, 2009)

My wife and daughters have the Q-Pack which you already know about.

Have you seen this one: http://www.xpcgear.com/inwinallure.html

It's not exactly a pink case, but my wife said that she probably would have picked it over the Q-Pack so it might be a contender.


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 28, 2009)

Pinchy said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...007&Description=pink case&name=Computer Cases
> 
> Any of them any good?



I lean toward the RaidMax since the Sigma appears to arrive broken and parts fall off...



r1rhyder said:


> I think she could get into a pink laptop better


That's a good point but she has been asking for a Pink Waterputer for over a year.



Jizzler said:


> My wife and daughters have the Q-Pack which you already know about.
> 
> Have you seen this one: http://www.xpcgear.com/inwinallure.html
> 
> It's not exactly a pink case, but my wife said that she probably would have picked it over the Q-Pack so it might be a contender.


I like the Q-Pack...but the PCDlabs is better in some respects. Much thicker.

I dunno what to do. I'm in a quandry.

I gotta get the PCDlabs to the powdercoaters and live with it or I gotta order one pronto and have something much less personal. More or less a throw away build...


----------



## n0tiert (May 1, 2009)

hi, what about this one ?

ZIGNUM Cinderella DREAM Midi Tower, pink 

http://www.satkontor.de/zoom/zignum-cinderella-dream-midi-tower-pink.html


----------



## CyberDruid (May 1, 2009)

Amazing. A pink case no one on 3 forums has linked. Thanks 

However I went ahead and powdercoated a case pink especially for the girl child cause that's how we roll...


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 1, 2009)

Looks nice, I had never seen this thread, but newegg has always had a pink case in stock. There was a thread maybe a month ago about pink cases also someone found a really nice looking one in that thread, the one on newegg is pretty ugly.


----------



## Evo85 (May 1, 2009)

http://www.xoxide.com/raidmax-aura-case-pink.html

A bud of mine built one of these for his wife. Which she loved.


----------



## CyberDruid (May 2, 2009)

I got it built last night


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 2, 2009)

NICE!!!
like the grills
totally Amazing.


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 2, 2009)

Ya know, even though its pink, that is a sexy case Cyber!


----------



## _jM (May 2, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> I built one of these last night
> 
> http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/669/pinkness024.jpg



I dont like pink but DAMN that case is sexy! Great work.. Now provide us with shots of the inside and specs on that beastly pink case of yours!


----------



## CyberDruid (May 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RvbnenMFRGk


----------



## _jM (May 2, 2009)

Nice CD! So, what are the temps like in that bad boy?


----------



## CyberDruid (May 2, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CLEjpjlraw

On first boot  with  cover off the CPU was at ambient in BIOS. It slowly climbed and stabilized at 5 degrees C above ambient at idle.

Using IntelBurn the Load Delta is 15C

This is with the fans at lowest possible voltage...you can actually see the individual blades it's that slow 

I overclocked it to 3 ghz by raising the FSB to 400 and the DRAM volted to 2.1  and set timing manually to 4 4 4 12. All other settings remain at auto/default. CPU-Z reports 1.16 -1.15 under load or at idle. The V droop on this board seems to be neglible at these near stock settings.

Now after sustained run with the cover on and all fans at lowest possible settings I see 8C abover ambient and the same 15C Delta to load.

I'm pleased. I used Tygon 3603 3/8ID 5/8OD tubing and Koolance compression fittings. The fittings are HUGE...created all sorts of problems in the tight confines of the case. I may have been better served using thin wall tubing and smaller fittings. But the tubing is awesome...completely sweet bends with no flattening. I was able to keep everything so direct by centralizing the pump. I hung it right under the bay res.

The XSPC bay res is a winner. I never even thought to look at XSPC stuff...but it's extremely well designed. The intake is made into a wide slit only 3/16 gap at the floor of the res to make sure that it always sucks up liquid like a hoover... swept guard over the return flow so it will not flood out the fill port. Super easy to fill when stopping and starting...no need to cap it.

The pump is hanging on isolator and cannot even hear it turn on. I've always judged LC success by how easy it was to fill and bleed the system the first time. THis was by far the fastest. Almost no air bubbles. Gotta love those Swiftech reservoirs.

Consider there are 6 Koolance 45 Swivels...which are restricitve...and 3 Bitspower swivel 90s...so that's about 9 fittings I would always avoid using to maximize flow. I was expecting a trickle...but it's got a powerful jet returning into the res.

It probably helps no run is more than 9" long


----------

